# Lavonia, GA - Mom and 4 pups



## aspatter

While I was picking up Kuda today, the shelter manager told me a man came yeterday with mom and 4 pups. They are gorgeous. Mom is shy but sweet, the pups are terrified. They tried to climb the wall to get away from me. Just need some socialzation. I didn't ask what sex they are.


----------



## BethGSD

*Re: Lavonia Mom and 4 pups*

Oh my gosh, their ears are up already! They look so sweet, and that all white one!! I hope they find a great home.







Poor babies.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Lavonia Mom and 4 pups*

oh my, they are adorable. they are all definately PB. hope they find good homes


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Lavonia Mom and 4 pups*

Northeast Georgia Animal Shelter 
870 Bear Creek Road 

Lavonia, GA 30553 
Phone: (706) 356-5363

Needs to be moved to urgent.


----------



## Renoman

*Re: Lavonia Mom and 4 pups*

OMG!! They are so cute .. and so young. Poor babies!

I hope someone can help them.


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Lavonia Mom and 4 pups*

Mary Ann are they rescue friendly?


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia Mom and 4 pups*

Very rescue friendly


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*



> Originally Posted By: myamom
> Needs to be moved to urgent.


yes, it does. MODS please move to urgent


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Lavonia Mom and 4 pups*

These babies make me want to cry..........

This is a good shelter that cares where their dogs go.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

From their PF Site:



> Quote: We also have a 40% RESCUE rate! Thanks to all the rescues that pull from us. We are very rescue friendly.


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

I think we have room for all, just waiting for conformation from LG


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

They are not in any danger of being put down, mom could use a rescue soon.


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

They are loaded with all kinds of puppies.


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

They do care, this is the pup I transported today for BDBH. What a doll. He's listed in saved now. Sharrron will have lots of pics and updates.

"Our shelter has a 3- 4 month old Pb GSD puppy. male black and tan. He was hit by a car and brought in by animal control.. It was a old injury but one of my board of Director has paid to have him fixed. His hip is dislocated and he leg was broken.. He has a splint on his leg.. He is making a false joint for the hip and is getting around fine.. I really need to move him asap out of my shelter... He is a perfect shep and both ears are alreay standing "


----------



## middleofnowhere

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

I love the "ain't lookin' at you lady!" photo - especially the one with the butt to the camera.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*



> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereI love the "ain't lookin' at you lady!" photo - especially the one with the butt to the camera.


Yes, same here! they are just so darn cute when they are little, but eventually they all have to grow up.


----------



## girlll_face

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

What gorgeous puppies! Really, really cute. I hope they get moved soon, or at least placed with a foster so they can socialize them.


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Mama's eye looks blue in the photo... just sayin'. They're all precious... very sad that they're so scared.








I hear the shelter manager is fond of GSDs and they took very good care of Kuda (even took turns taking him home after his surgery.) Maybe they will help in socializing these kids too.


----------



## DaniaD

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

OMG! They are too cute! I'd love to take the pups and mama


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

bump


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

The manager, Vicky has a GSD and is very patial to the breed. She wants updates on Kuda and would love to see pictures as he grows. 
If some decides they can take them, I now know the way to Lavonia! And across the GA mountains.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

OM!! What beautiful pups!! I hope they get to a safe place like the one you pulled yesterday ASP and Shannon. The mom too..I so hope she is not left behind. That would be horrible!! Can anyone help this beautiful family??


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

anyone?? they deserve it!


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

We are going to try and get everyone to NH. I am working all weekend so the director of LG was going to call. I don't know if any contact was made given the holiday weekend. I will follow up on Monday.


----------



## Hilary

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Bump for these beauties.


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Do they have mom in a separate run from the puppies?


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Yes, when I was there she was by herself. I think she needed a break.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*



> Originally Posted By: Strana1We are going to try and get everyone to NH. I am working all weekend so the director of LG was going to call. I don't know if any contact was made given the holiday weekend. I will follow up on Monday.


ok, please keep us posted


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

bump


----------



## DaniaD

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

They are just so adorable! I want the "give the butt for the camera" one!


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

bump


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Oh if only I had never ending funds I would take all of them and mom. They are just beautiful! Mom looks like my Cheyenne.


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

The mom and pups aren't posted on Pet finder. They don't have many dogs posted for that matter.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Too cute, hope they all get rescued.


----------



## alisagirl127

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Any updates on all of these guys??? I work with GSRA and I could foster the mother and possibly 1 pup... however, I would need help with transport as I am in Raleigh, NC. Can anyone help me? If someone could get them to Charlotte, I can do the rest...

Lavonia is about 4.5 hours from me - Charlotte, NC would be a meet in the middle.

http://www.gsdrescue.org

Please feel free to PM me...

Thanks


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

We have left messages and e-mails, no response.


----------



## alisagirl127

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Yeah - I am out of this one folks - I just took in 2 other dogs... I offered help a few times, but I have not heard from anyone and def not the shelter. Am hoping that the rescue that put a name on them comes through


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Does anyone live this shelter that can go in person and check on these pups and mom?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Marjorie spoke with the shelter this morning. They are going to keep the family and try to adopt them out, themselves.


----------



## rickaz80

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

How many males and females? They do need help.


----------



## alisagirl127

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

I don't believe they need help and the dogs are not in immenent danger of being put down - this shelter really cares about their animals and at the present moment they are stating that they are going to keep the family and try to adopt out themselves. I know there were several rescues that had reached out to try and help - BDBH, GSRA, a rescue in Connecticut and it looks like New Beginnings may have offered their help, as well. In any way you look at this, there is no threat to these dogs at the moment as the shelter will not be putting any of them down...


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Since this family is not in immediate danger of being PTS the thread is being moved to Non-urgent.


----------



## kkms

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

oh how i wish i was closer - if there was a female i would take her in a heart beat!!!!!!


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

I told a friend about these pups and one of her friends went there to adopt. Was told one had died and they were not adopting out the others. She was not given a reason. They looked very healthy when I was there.


----------



## kkms

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

oh no thats sooo sad!


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Looks like the white one just posted in the urgent section


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*



> Originally Posted By: ASPI told a friend about these pups and one of her friends went there to adopt. Was told one had died and they were not adopting out the others. She was not given a reason. They looked very healthy when I was there.


oh no! poor babies


----------



## bigskyfarm

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

I have not been on the forum lately but wanted to post that these guys are safe and out of the shelter. One pup did die in the shelter, cause unknown. I have the mom and 3 pups-- well, 2 now as the white pup is going to White Paws GSDR. 

All pups are females. The white and one B&T are 28 pounds and the little girl 18, they are 14 weeks old. 

Kinsey, the Mom, is 55 and should be 65 at least. She is now spayed, vaccinated, microchipped, and HW NEG thank goodness. She is sweet and gets along with other dogs. 

The pups are terribly unsocialized but coming around. I think the shelter finally realized they were too shy to be adopted out. Mom was adopted and returned- some idiot thought he would make a drug dog out of her, then found she had no ball drive after having her all of 3 days. People..... 

Anyway-- they need a good bit of work but are responding really well.


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

That is awesome. Thanks Carla!


----------



## bigskyfarm

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*








[/img] 
This is Ferne, the larger of the NEGAS pups. She is the most outgoing of the group. Learning to walk on a leash with the help of big brother Buck.


----------



## bigskyfarm

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

This is Brooke- the tiny girl of the 3. She is very shy but coming around. Its too hot to take her outside right now, but will have a short walk tonight when it cools off.







[/img]


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

So glad they are safe. Thanks


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

The white girl is on her way up here to her foster mom!


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

She's a lucky pup.


----------



## bigskyfarm

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

I really appreciate White Paws GSD Rescue for taking her in. She is the most unsocialized of the pups, but has made a good bit of progress already. I knew she needed extra TLC and I knew that White Paws would be sure she got what she needed. Thank you. 

*** Just got word she has arrived at her foster home in WI







Her foster angel Claire will be taking wonderful care of her.


----------



## bigskyfarm

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Kinsey the Mom is not doing well. Complications from her spay- they fear she may have clotting issues. She had a blood transfusion today- please keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

My prayers for Kinsey, Thank-You Carla for taking this family in, and Thank-YOu Maureen White Paws!!!!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Carla, Thank you so much for taking such great care of this family. I will be praying mom will be alright.


----------



## bigskyfarm

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers- Kinsey did not make it. We tried very hard for her. The blood work did reveal a clotting disorder, we are having a necropsy performed to see if there were any other issues. So sad- she was a very good and very sweet girl that really deserved a nice home and family. Times like this are very frustrating. And, i think my vet bill will take every penny in my rescue account. At least the pups are healthy, I will have a clotting panel done on them this week in case she passed it on.


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Oh no, I am so sorry. We had a young female we lost last year the same way.


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: Lavonia GA- Mom and 4 pups*

Oh I am so sorry, Rip Kinsey.


----------

